
The Hitchhiker’s Guide to D3.js - pella
https://medium.com/@enjalot/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-d3-js-a8552174733a
======
aaronhoffman
Great article, even for those with some experience already.

Thought I'd drop this here: site I helped create that uses d3 to create
interactive visualizations from csv files
[https://www.sizzleanalytics.com/](https://www.sizzleanalytics.com/)

~~~
mistermann
Watched the demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auIdJfTKfWo&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auIdJfTKfWo&feature=youtu.be)

Really impressive!

------
jack9
I loved D3 until I used highcharts. I find highscharts just fits the general
case better and has options that are straightforward to enable/implement,
comparatively.

Here's a completely worthless comparison article (one of many):

[https://www.slant.co/versus/10577/11579/~d3-js_vs_highcharts](https://www.slant.co/versus/10577/11579/~d3-js_vs_highcharts)

------
bluetwo
I needed to quickly create a graph in the browser that updated as a simulation
ran, and found using Dimple along with d3 was quick and easy.

[http://dimplejs.org](http://dimplejs.org)

------
wiradikusuma
The guide does a good job of, "here's some concept, explained in order". But
after finished reading I'm left with the question, "So how do I start?"
(especially making use of the concepts already explained in sequence, e.g.
d3-scale -> d3-shape -> d3.selection)

It's like reading a list of concepts for some new programming language, and
then you get the idea, but then there's no, "You need to download the IDE
here, create a Main.mylang file, and type func main(args) {...}, and click
Run"

------
stared
If anyone is learning D3.js, I tried to collect most on useful resources here:
[http://p.migdal.pl/2016/02/09/d3js-icm-
kfnrd.html](http://p.migdal.pl/2016/02/09/d3js-icm-kfnrd.html)

------
jlg23
This is by far the best introduction to D3 I've ever seen.

